# Wizards trade Andre Miller for Ramon Sessions



## Wiz (Feb 1, 2015)

> The Washington Wizards wanted a stronger, quicker guard backing up All-Star John Wall. The Sacramento Kings were searching for a savvy reserve to provide leadership.
> 
> And a few hours before the NBA trade deadline, they found a way to meet each other's needs.
> 
> ...



ESPN


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sessions was pretty good in Charlotte. He got the rim and the foul line like......well, like it was his job, which it actually _was_. I think there's a little more upside to this trade for the Wizards than many want to admit.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 1, 2015)

I like it. I mean Miller is a good veteran but Sessions is much younger and fits in a lot more with the Wizards style.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wiz said:


> I like it. I mean Miller is a good veteran but Sessions is much younger and fits in a lot more with the Wizards style.


Miller is a good locker room guy at this point, but he hasn't been effective like he has been in the past. This deal won't make or break the year for the Wiz either way, but Sessions has some real reclamation potential. The extent to which he can't hit from 3 is just brutal though.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 1, 2015)

Bogg said:


> Miller is a good locker room guy at this point, but he hasn't been effective like he has been in the past. This deal won't make or break the year for the Wiz either way, but Sessions has some real reclamation potential. The extent to which he can't hit from 3 is just brutal though.


That's alright, he will see a lot of time with Rasual Butler so hopefully he knows to get him the ball on the perimeter.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wiz said:


> That's alright, he will see a lot of time with Rasual Butler so hopefully he knows to get him the ball on the perimeter.


Yea, if you can pair Sessions with some shooters in order to open up the paint and keep defenses from collapsing on him he can do a lot of good things off the bench. Just have to make sure other people are providing the spacing is all.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 1, 2015)

Bogg said:


> Yea, if you can pair Sessions with some shooters in order to open up the paint and keep defenses from collapsing on him he can do a lot of good things off the bench. Just have to make sure other people are providing the spacing is all.


Butler will normally be out with the second unit once Beal is back from his injury. Humphries loves the mid range and Porter is decent. I think Sessions just gives defenses more to worry about, because from a scoring standpoint there isn't much to worry about with Miller these days.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wiz said:


> Butler will normally be out with the second unit once Beal is back from his injury. Humphries loves the mid range and Porter is decent. I think Sessions just gives defenses more to worry about, because from a scoring standpoint there isn't much to worry about with Miller these days.


All fair. Is Otto Porter or Martell Webster your backup 3 these days? If it's Porter, he's gotta show he can shoot from outside. Webster's probably fine in that regard, but that's _all_ he can do.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 1, 2015)

Bogg said:


> All fair. Is Otto Porter or Martell Webster your backup 3 these days? If it's Porter, he's gotta show he can shoot from outside. Webster's probably fine in that regard, but that's _all_ he can do.


I see Webster a bit but it still seems like Porter is in there a little more often. It is tough for me to watch the Wizards down here in Florida so I could be wrong. The rotation has been a bit out of whack lately with them trying to shake things up and dropping Miller's minutes and then Beal being injured. Butler can play at 3 but I believe they play him at the 2 spot mostly these days and Temple is lucky to see time.

I think the big thing this trade nets us is athleticism. Wall can really turn it on but when the second team comes out everything slowed WAY down with Miller. I am hoping that Sessions can keep the pace up a bit more when Wall is off the court.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This trade made a lot of sense for both teams. Dre will transition to assistant coach under Karl whenever he's ready to hang 'em up, and Sessions gets to rack up some playoff minutes.


----------

